# Natural Edge Table - Attaching the Leg(s)



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Folks, I have purchased a lot of wood this last two weeks. Some of which will be used for a natural-edge table top. I've seen pictures of many of these. Of the ones I've seen, a LOT of them seem to have a hidden attachment. Most likely a mortise & tennon attachment.

My table top will be approx. 20×26 x 2" thick. I have to admit, M&T is not my strong suit. Fact is, I simply have not needed them in the woodworking I've done. I want this leg to fit very solid. I've seen the designs where there is a hidden wedge. Those are a one-shot thing. Maybe not the best joint for my skill level. Is this my only choice for a solid connection?

In addition, any suggestions as to a leg design? I'm guessing that a natural stump of some kind might look best, but I'm all for a more contemporary leg/base for it.

Anyone that can give me some first-hand advice on this would be truely appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I do use M&T joints to put together my table bases. I still don't particularly like doing them, and I am definitely not as good at it as I need to be. I am working my way up to making a full dining table. I have made tapered legs for them as well as using logs. Good luck.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a couple of ways I fasten legs to my live edge benches and tables. The first one is just drilling a 1 1/2" hole with a forstner or spade bit, and inserting a leg with a tenon that I split on my bandsaw and drive in a wedge.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51216

Here's the jig I made to cut the 1 1/2" tenons (any size could be made)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/50958

And here's how I make through tenons for a different style leg. I use the cut off corners of the leg as spacers for a quick jig that I clamp to the slab. Then I drill out most of the waste and use a router bit with a bearing to follow the jig. It only takes a few minutes to square up the mortise or round over the ends of the tenon. Then I cut a slot in the end of the tenon to drive in a wedge. I usually epoxy the legs as well as drive in the wedge so the legs won't get lose over time.

Also look at other peoples projects, you'll find a lot of different ways to attach table and bench legs. Good luck with your project.

Hal

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37679

Hal


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Monte & Hal. One thing I was assuming was having a M&T, but not a through M&T. Other than using that hidden wedge, how else would you get it super tight? I'm now thinking that maybe a through tennon might be acceptable, but I don't like the look as much. Hmmmm, decisions decisions.

Hal, that's a cool use of the sawmill to get the legs level.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's another thread on the subject.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14002


----------

